# 3 month old pup feeding



## Esoteric (Jul 18, 2011)

im starting school next monday and my classes start before his normal feeding time but hes at 3 cups per day can i switch him to 2 cups by diving the lunch meal between his first and last?


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

How many meals is he eating a day right now? Why would you drop him from 3 cups to 2 cups a day just because you're changing the time of day he's being fed? :thinking:


----------



## Esoteric (Jul 18, 2011)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> How many meals is he eating a day right now? Why would you drop him from 3 cups to 2 cups a day just because you're changing the time of day he's being fed? :thinking:


3 1 cup meals a day, ill be in school all of the afternoon so i wont be able to feed him his lunch meal.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

If he's eating 3 cups a day total and you're switching from 3 meals to two meals I'd split his daily rations into two meals, so each would be 1-1/2 cups.


----------



## Esoteric (Jul 18, 2011)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> If he's eating 3 cups a day total and you're switching from 3 meals to two meals I'd split his daily rations into two meals, so each would be 1-1/2 cups.


thank you, so it will be ok for him then ?


----------



## Anjulian (May 28, 2011)

I would not switch a three month old pup onto two meals a day,He is far too young to cope with this. If you cant find someone to pop in and give him the midday meals,perhaps you could fill a kong ( or something similar ) with his food,freeze it the night before and give it to him when you leave,he should still be full and not touch it til later on. I know he would want to go out after eating,but he is going to want to do that while you are away for the afternoon anyway. Really needs someone to pop in for a while,that would be best.Upping his other meals could be far too much for his little stomach to take. Julie


----------



## Esoteric (Jul 18, 2011)

thing is i dont have anyone who can feed him his lunch meal until thursday or friday


----------



## Anjulian (May 28, 2011)

How about a stuffed kong Mon-weds and have his midday given on thurs,fri. Good compromise all round, while doing the best for the pup. I usually start with reducing midday meal at about 6 months ( obviously some people are going to do something else ) I reduce size of the meal so that in the end they have a snack if I am there. I do this over a month,to give them plenty of time to adjust. I know some people will cut it out sooner,but I prefer not to as I feel they are still growing quite fast. Julie


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

feed him his am meal before you go to class.



Esoteric said:


> im starting school next monday and my classes start before his normal feeding time but hes at 3 cups per day can i switch him to 2 cups by diving the lunch meal between his first and last?


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Both Dena and Keefer were on 2 meals a day at 9 weeks old when I got them. But I took the first week off work and then for the next few weeks I had long lunch breaks and I came home to spend time with them. I was doing lots of training, so they got plenty of training treats, it wasn't like they had to go 12 hours without a meal. 

Halo was much smaller, and she did get 3 meals a day for quite a bit longer. But it was well before 6 months old that she was switched over.


----------



## s14roller (Nov 18, 2010)

Keep in mind that GSDs are very sensitive to food, which means if you feed a lot more during breakfast than you normally do, they could get diarrhea from overeating breakfast. 

Trying to manage your schedule, but absolute worst case, you can try the 2 meals and see how it goes.


----------



## hps (Jul 18, 2011)

Ritz wakes every day @ 5 -515 chews a bully stick for about a half hr and gets 1.5 cups of dry and about .5 cup of wet blue buff. lamb dinner(mixed in) arnd 615, again bully stick @ 4-430pm and fed the same as morning @ 6-615.


----------

